# Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest*

						Paramount Picutes arbeitet derzeit an einem neuen Film zu Dungeons & Dragons, für den es sogar bereits einen konkreten Release-Termin gibt. Demnach soll die Realverfilmung aktuellen Planungen zufolge am 23. Juli 2021 in die Kinos kommen. Konkrete Details zum Inhalt oder mit dem Film verbundenen Schauspielern sind bisher allerdings noch nicht bekannt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest*


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest*

Super, da kann ich schon mal mein Urlaub planen...äh wird eh ein Flop....


----------



## Kelemvor (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest*

Wenn sie den neuen Film im  AD&D Setting der Forgotten Realms plazieren ( z.B Avatar Trilogie)  könnte es was werden.

Meiner Meinung nach das einzige Setting mit Storys die fürs Kino wirklich taugen.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest*

Ich verspreche mir nicht zuviel von einem neuen D&D-Film, die letzten beiden die vom Namen her welche gewesen sind waren alles andere als besonders gelungen.
Dabei böte das D&D Universum durchaus einige Geschichten die sehr guter Stoff für einen Film wären...


----------



## dimmie76 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest*

Die ersten Dungeons&Dragons Verfilmungen waren Filme von Fans für Fans obwohl ich den ersten Teil garnicht so schlecht fand war damals mehr von Jeremy Irons screenplay entäuscht.Ich würde mir ein Setting in der Drachenlanze(Dragonlance) Welt oder der Vergessenen Welten(Forgotten Realms)wünschen da diese wenn sie gut umgesetzt werden das potenzial eines Herr der Ringe haben.


----------



## Echo321 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> Wenn sie den neuen Film im  AD&D Setting der Forgotten Realms plazieren ( z.B Avatar Trilogie)  könnte es was werden.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach das einzige Setting mit Storys die fürs Kino wirklich taugen.



Ich bin hier genau deiner Meinung. Die Realms sind am besten in Sourcebooks beschrieben und es gibt viele Romane / Abenteuer die tolle Geschichten erzählen. Leider hat Wizards mit D&D4 viel davon kaputt gemacht. Avatar Trilogie , Shadow Weave Trilogie , Anfänge von Drizzt (bevor er zum Über-Kämpfer wird) .. 

Ein bisschen hoffe ich ja das Amazon oder Netflix da Serien draus macht denn in einen Film muss man wieder zu viel hinein quetschen. Das kann fast nur schief gehen. Material ist genug da


----------

